# Norman Watch Company Pendant Watch



## George28 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

My grandfather left me the above watch. Its in excellent working condition. It has a glass magnifier back so you can see the workings. Does it have any significant value? Thanks


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

George28 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My grandfather left me the above watch. Its in excellent working condition. It has a glass magnifier back so you can see the workings. Does it have any significant value? Thanks


Probably not a great deal; we need pictures!

Hard to say anything without them...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

It does sound interesting George,i'd like to see it,and maybe learn something in the process.

As Chris said clear pictures would be a great help for the experts that post here.


----------

